# Need quick help!! - trailer lights hook up



## crankbait09 (Jan 11, 2012)

I have a 2002 Chevy S10 and I am trying to locate the trailer light hook up harness around the rear license plate area. there are three electrical harnesses. two are on the left and right side of the truck and one longer one right int he middle of the truck behind the license plate.

I took off the dust caps and it looks like they are all female parts that require some type of pin that looks similar to a fuse that you'd pull out of the fuse panel.

These pins do not match up with the electrical harness that is with the trailer.

Where is the wiring harness that I should be hooking to? Anyone know?


----------



## spotco2 (Jan 11, 2012)

You probably need an adapter that goes from the OE harness to whatever harness your trailer has.

Something like one of these

https://www.etrailer.com/t1-2002_Chevrolet_S-10+Pickup.htm

You can usually find them at your local auto parts stores or Wal-Mart.


----------



## Jdholmes (Jan 11, 2012)

Yah I had to get an adapter for my ranger, too.

If you can't find the one that says it will work with an s10 at auto zone or Walmart (I couldn't) check with the uhaul place...they had it for me.


----------



## crankbait09 (Jan 12, 2012)

awesome, thank you!!

I did find a wiring harness at Home Depot but it was only the 4 pin one.......would'nt match up with my truck.

I did see the one from etrailer.com but I kinda need this done TODAY and can't wait for shipping. I wonder if I don't even have a trailer light harness installed on the vehicle...........


----------



## Jdholmes (Jan 12, 2012)

That is what happened with the ranger and why you need an adapter, probably.

Mine fits between the plug for the left and right tail lights. Basically you unplug the connection of those two and fit this adapter into the middle and it makes kind of a T.


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Jan 12, 2012)

How far are you hauling it?


----------



## crankbait09 (Jan 12, 2012)

well, I took the chance and hauled it without trailer lights!! I am home with no cop stopping me in the process.

Prior to picking up the boat I went to U-Haul and they had what I needed. ($9). They sell a harness that has me splicing in to the tail lights of the truck. So when I have them hooked up, I will have a female end that will hook to the trailer each time I use it.

So all that worrying for nothing!! 

Now I will install it so I have no worries next time


----------



## muskiemike12 (Jan 12, 2012)

Lets have a look at the boat now.


----------



## crankbait09 (Jan 12, 2012)

I don't have all the accessories shown but here is my new friend  .

Now the fun begins. (the motor is an 18HP Johnson OB).

Not bad for $600

https://s804.photobucket.com/albums/yy321/crankbait09/


----------



## spotco2 (Jan 12, 2012)

Good looking boat!


----------



## JasonLester (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey Neighbor,

So you got the adaptor installed for your truck? Where are you near Cincinnati. I'm NE of there is why I ask. 

Good looking boat you got. 

Jason


----------



## richg99 (Jan 22, 2012)

Now that you have some time......If it were I, I'd look around on the internet and order a plug and play wiring connector. Take the one back to U-Haul and get your $9.00 bucks back. 

I've spent more time messing with similar trailer wiring than I care to remember. The plug and play systems are worth the money IMHO. 

Some auto systems are positive ground, most are negative ground. Just too many possibilities to screw up, even if you think you have the right stuff. Laying on the ground taping and re-taping connections is a PIA.

regards, R


----------



## crankbait09 (Jan 22, 2012)

I did take that back. I ended up buying a connector from e-trailer.com. that was easier than splicing or anything else you can think of. I have a Smyth Auto part store near by that sells etrailer stuff.......got it there for $18 i think it was.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 22, 2012)

Good move! If they had made those plug&play devices way back when,....I wouldn't have as much gray hair now. 
regards, R


----------



## Jdholmes (Jan 22, 2012)

The plug I got at uhaul was a plug and play version...I didn't want to splice either...it's just a pain in the neck that can easily be avoided.


----------

